# Kruiz Control



## Kruiser8 (Sep 5, 2022)

Kruiser8 submitted a new resource:

Kruiz Control - A pseudo code approach to manage and automatically handle stream events.



> Kruiz Control​Tutorial | Download | Documentation | Settings...​



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Kruiser8 (Oct 28, 2022)

Kruiser8 updated Kruiz Control with a new update entry:

Kruiz Control v1.6.1



> Making Groups easier in OBS Websocket v5!​Upgraded OBS triggers and actions that treat groups like scenes to support using the scene name instead.
> 
> Fixes​- `OnOBSSourceVisibility` works properly when a source within a group is updated.
> -...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Kruiser8 (Nov 15, 2022)

Kruiser8 updated Kruiz Control with a new update entry:

Kruiz Control v1.6.2



> *Home Page |  Installation |  Documentation |  Tutorial |  Patreon |  Support Discord *
> More OBS Source...​



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------

